# Cherry trees from seed??



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi, Was wondering if you can grow a cherry tree from the pits. Went cherry picking this year and saved a few of the pits from the cherries, and was wondering how one would go about getting a tree to grow from them. Is the pit a seed, or is the seed inside the pit. Do you have to simulate a winter before they grow? Any help would be appreciated.

Thankyou,

Also, this is in Wisconsin that i want to grow them in. Picked them in Door County


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey, yes you have to dormatize the seed first,wash and dry them if you haven't already done so  and then place them in a sandwhich baggie and freeze them we did it for about 2 to 3 months then take them out and plant in pots with soil and fertilizer(we used fish guts) and place them on a warm windowsill or table that gets plenty of sun...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Thank you for the info. I will get them into the freezer right away, and hopefully next spring we will have a few trees started.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Unregistered1 said:


> Thank you for the info. I will get them into the freezer right away, and hopefully next spring we will have a few trees started.


We have cherry trees,and yes,they grow from seed really well.Too well in fact.Our problem is stopping them from growing.
BooBoo


----------



## johnghagen (Feb 3, 2004)

In case anyone wants to know you can do this with persimmon pits to, and then plant the pits around your homestead in the spring.The wild life really enjoy them.


----------



## thecorreias (Nov 22, 2004)

We did this with cherry seeds, and after about 4 months in the refridgerator (in a ziplock baggie), they have sprouted! Now I'm wondering what to do with them?? We are in Phoenix, where it's not that cold, but it is getting winter time. Do I keep them outside? Also, do I plant them deep or shallow? They have already spouted from the seed itself and measures about an inch. I still have them in the bag. Thanks for any suggestions!! I'm a total newbie to growing plants!
~Laura C.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Does anybody know where I can find good cherry seeds for the NE climate? I would like to try this. 
BTW - We are talking about edible, fruiting cherries, here, right?


----------



## WV Rebel (Feb 27, 2004)

If you are collecting cherry seed from a certain type of tree and want the same cherries that grew on the tree, don't be disappointed. Fruit does not come true from seed unless it is an "original" tree (not cross-pollinated, grafted, etc.)

You can start them from cuttings and get "clones" but, from seed, not a sure thing. Most likely you will get what the resulting cherry was grafted onto, possibly a non-bearing whip.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

WV Rebel said:


> If you are collecting cherry seed from a certain type of tree and want the same cherries that grew on the tree, don't be disappointed. Fruit does not come true from seed unless it is an "original" tree (not cross-pollinated, grafted, etc.)
> 
> You can start them from cuttings and get "clones" but, from seed, not a sure thing. Most likely you will get what the resulting cherry was grafted onto, possibly a non-bearing whip.


This shouldn't be a problem if it was a wild tree, (ie about 50ft + tall at full maturity) if it was a dwarf or semi-dwarf, you definitely will be disappointed.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Being dwarf or semi-dwarf has no factor on the outcome of true or non-true seeds of cherry trees. A few sweet cherry varieties are grafted onto different rootstock for both cold tolerance and determining their eventual size. Virtually all of the tart cherries are self-pollinating and most of the sweet cherries are as well. You will find that the commercial cherries from Door County are self-fertile, not hybrids. The only problem with growing from seed is that you may eventually end up with a standard-sized tree if it were not one of the natural dwarf types. That is, 25 feet or taller for a standard tree.

Martin


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I guess my main point was that if it is a wild cherry and from a large tree you are assured that it will grow true. If it is on a different scion that is not the case, because many times you will be dealing with a hybrid.


----------

